# Kaby Lake 2011 Fly in trip



## catfishhoge

Mark, 

Truck dosen't leave untill June 30th about 5:00am. Plenty of time!

Back at ya with the holiday cheers!


----------



## BrookyDan

*Merry Christmas(The Wizzard)







*


----------



## lb71fish

Hey Dan,
Looks like I can make it again. 
Hey Fiji, did you notice that MCFISH says he likes fishing for Northerns, bet he won't be in your boat.
Time to start the bull: Would you guys like to give me the money for the biggest Northern caught now or do I have to prove myself again?
Can't wait to go! If any one is reading this for the first time and wondering if it is worth it YES,YES it is the best time fishing you will probably ever have.
Larry


----------



## lb71fish

I'm so exited to go I wrote Dan's name instead of Rick.


----------



## BrookyDan

Larry Good to hear from ya. You can call Rick most anything,but don't be calling late from the end of the dock,the only thing is you will see is the tail end of the boat!:yikes: with Rick out catching Walleye.


----------



## FIJI

we doan NEEEED no stinkin' pike !!!


stupid carp with teeth


----------



## catfishhoge

Hello Larry and it is good to have you aboard again!

Oh, and Mike says you can fish with him any time you like. He realy enjoyed watching and learning. He also has some of the best tips on walleye, you could swap tricks and have the winning boat on both spiecies!

See you soon!

Rick, Dan, Dick, Don....call me what you want just DON"T BE LATE!


----------



## FIJI

then there'll be more eyes for ME :evil:


----------



## catfishhoge

Our outfitter was at the Novi Show again this year. Donna and Jen from Agich's Kaby Kabins are great host's and fun people to talk with. Anyone get a chance to stop by their booth? If so then tell us what you learned!

They will also be at Burch Run and Traverse City this year. Brooky Dan and I are planning to see them in TC. Anyone else planning to go to either show?

Still plenty of room for others to join us!

How many more day's untill take off Danny?


----------



## trouttime

Hey Rick,
I was by the booth at the show twice but they were both on a desperately needed break. I spoke to one of their reps, a nice gentleman forgot his name and told him to pass along my regards.

For any of you thinking about doing a trip like this, Agich's is a first class outfitter, they go far and above the call of duty with some of the best service I have ever experienced! The fishing is fantastic and you would be hard pressed to find a better price for a Fly-In fishing trip like thisGo you will not be disappointed and very well may become addicted like most of us!!!!


----------



## FIJI

You forgot to tell them that all the perch, whitefish and walleye spots are spoken for. Only room now for those sickos who want to come target those pesky, toothed lil baZtards called pike :evil:


----------



## trouttime

FIJI said:


> You forgot to tell them that all the perch, whitefish and walleye spots are spoken for. Only room now for those sickos who want to come target those pesky, toothed lil baZtards called pike :evil:


Old Age Bro! I also forgot to mention that if you join in you get one full day with our very own "Professional Pike Guide" Fiji! Eh...Mike!  :evilsmile


----------



## BrookyDan

156 Days 
3749 Hours 
224984 Minutes
13499049 seconds
To Kaby Kabins


----------



## FIJI

13499051 seconds (if you're sitting in the rear seats)


Sean - better watch your drain plug :evil:


----------



## BrookyDan

I want one day in the boat with Larry he the man for big pike.With BLUE COLOR BAITS.


----------



## TrailFndr

Anyone thinking about going on this trip, I HIGHLY recommend it. I went along on the first one, and seriously, I got tired of catching fish (yeah right!)

Did catch alot more than I expected. Take lots of Gulp brand baits. In yellow and white worked really well.

Those going, I wish I could join you, but since I pretty much gave up fishing in order to spend more time ont the Harley with the wife...and since we already have plans to take a trip that week...Well...I'll keep you all in mind. Enjoy the trip, and say hello to the staff for me.


----------



## Hunter333

Total cost?


----------



## shaggbark

BrookyDan said:


> I want one day in the boat with Larry he the man for big pike.With BLUE COLOR BAITS.


you are going to have to make room for ME!!!!!!!!!!

just picked up a new part time job to make it come true!!!!!!!!
hey rick or brookydan who do i send my deposit too?

now off to bass bro and those hot-n tots


----------



## catfishhoge

Total cost may vary a bit. We have the outfitter which includes cabin, boat/motor and all gas. Food expense is what we decide to bring for 7 days. Fuel expense to drive up there, shared by everyone in the vehicle. One night stay in a hotel the day before we fly out. Canadian fishing license. Did I miss anything? Oh, they sell bait if you choose to use it. The beer/pop will be flown in ahead of us so we pay their price for that. I think the total was around the $1100 mark for me in the past but I like beer! Help me out fellas.....

Mark, FISH ON BROTHER! I will give you a call!


----------



## trouttime

catfishhoge said:


> Total cost may vary a bit. We have the outfitter which includes cabin, boat/motor and all gas. Food expense is what we decide to bring for 7 days. Fuel expense to drive up there, shared by everyone in the vehicle. One night stay in a hotel the day before we fly out. Canadian fishing license. Did I miss anything? Oh, they sell bait if you choose to use it. The beer/pop will be flown in ahead of us so we pay their price for that. I think the total was around the $1100 mark for me in the past but I like beer! Help me out fellas.....
> 
> Mark, FISH ON BROTHER! I will give you a call!


Hey Rick,
The last trip my total expenditure was $1183.67, but I like beer too! 
This also included a jug of whiskey to pass around as well as my Kaby jacket and shirt. 
Hunter the price of gas and food are up a bit since the last time we went, dollar for dollar you will not find a fly-in trip with all the trimmings for a better price...hope this helps.


----------



## BrookyDan

I think you guy's are about right on the price,but being an old guy I will get a discount of 10%.:lol::lol:.I am looking forword to seeing all you guy's,because its only 140 days to KABY KABINS. I am allready planing for 2012. It's a lookout from gull Island.


----------



## shaggbark

BrookyDan said:


> I think you guy's are about right on the price,but being an old guy I will get a discount of 10%.:lol::lol:.I am looking forword to seeing all you guy's,because its only 140 days to KABY KABINS. I am allready planing for 2012. It's a lookout from gull Island.


did you ever come up with a flag to fly? we taked about the walleye kings, or somthing like that.
i cant wait, i see the chatter get started and i cant wait. such a good time and good people.
and i will have those different color hot-n-tots this year


----------



## FIJI

c'mon....ice cant be THAT thick

:evil:


----------



## BrookyDan

I plan on seeing Donna at Agich's Kaby Kabins on Sat. March 19 at Traverse City fishing show.It's only 107 days till we leave.


----------



## Bushwhacker

Don't get too excited yet, Guys. I was on Kaby last week and there is still over 2 feet of ice and the temp was -10F, but Spring is coming.

Bushwhacker


----------



## catfishhoge

It is with much dissapointment that I have to gracefully bow out of the trip this year. I was having back trouble for some time and it finaly came down to surgery on March 8th. Disc fusion and stabilization of L4/L5 and L5/S1. Recovery is a long process but I intend to get there!

The rest of you will have a great time without me I am sure and the deposit I have there will keep you first to fly. 

Anyone else that is concidering going should post up and join the group. You will not be dissapointed!

Rick


----------



## trouttime

catfishhoge said:


> It is with much dissapointment that I have to gracefully bow out of the trip this year. I was having back trouble for some time and it finaly came down to surgery on March 8th. Disc fusion and stabilization of L4/L5 and L5/S1. Recovery is a long process but I intend to get there!
> 
> The rest of you will have a great time without me I am sure and the deposit I have there will keep you first to fly.
> 
> Anyone else that is concidering going should post up and join the group. You will not be dissapointed!
> 
> Rick


Rick, hope you get better soon Bro! So do some others http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=372201


----------



## FIJI

I'm bummed you wont be there



so....who does that leave still going ???????????????????? 

1
2
3
4
5


----------



## BrookyDan

FIJI said:


> I'm bummed you wont be there
> 
> 
> 
> so....who does that leave still going ????????????????????
> 
> 1 BrookyDan (Dan)
> 2 Shaggbark (Mark)
> 3 Fiji (Mike)
> 4 (I forgot) Larry
> 5


And anyone can still sign up.This is what I am showing.
Like I said before I will be seeing Donna the 19th In Traverse City.
If you have not been to Kaby Kabins it's a trip you will not forget!!


----------



## trouttime

BrookyDan said:


> And anyone can still sign up.This is what I am showing.
> Like I said before I will be seeing Donna the 19th In Traverse City.
> If you have not been to Kaby Kabins it's a trip you will not forget!!


Bushwhacker,
Sounds just a tad cold for walleye fishing yet! :lol:

Dan is right; this is a trip you will not regret!!! I have PMed several of you and just to let any I missed know I am also unable to make it this year (Totally Sucks)!!!  Work is just not going to allow me to be gone for a week and then sneak back a week before Farmingtons biggest festival, there are some changes this year that I have to be her to work the bugs out and make sure everything is set to go. That will not be the case next year and for the foreseeable future. I will be happy to do what I can to help you guys get set to go. I am really going to miss this trip but this City contract is what has paid for past trips so I will just wait to hear what a great time it was for all of you. Take and post lots of Pictures!!!!!


----------



## shaggbark

Well i was hoping to go but, with this new part time job i am not getting the hours i was offered. that and the fact that the wife isnt working i think it best that i pass this year. i could go but i would have to sell my boat. i really dont want to do that. 
rick i hope you get better real soon. we may come up for a few days this summer. hope to see ya!!!!
we have to get all the gang back to kaby !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FIJI

you guys are killin' me :sad:


----------



## trouttime

FIJI said:


> you guys are killin' me :sad:


Hey Mike, that just means more Pike for you! :evil: :lol:

Mark, I agree!

Rick, and the rest of the gang maybe we should start planning a 2012 trip?


----------



## FIJI

might have to think about this 2012 thing


----------



## catfishhoge

You guys that are left need to make some decisions and plan ahead to continue with the trip this year. Have a talk about gearing up, food list and travel plans. There is plenty of time for others to join in and fill the roster for this year but things need to get moving in that direction. I will help in anyway I can but as of now I am not mobile. 

This trip is a lot of great fishing if anyone is concidering getting in you should post up and get questions answered very soon.


----------



## FIJI

After much consideration I'm going to back out and hold off for next years trip :sad:


----------



## catfishhoge

Ok Fella's,
It is time to put this years trip to bed. I see little or no intrest for this years visit to Kaby Kabins. I am sorry to have had to back out myself due to a surgery issue. I will be contacting the Agich's and have them take us off of their books. 

Next time.......

Rick


----------



## FIJI

Wish I could.

But I cant do this year AND next year too


----------



## trouttime

Rick, might want to see if they can pencil us in for next year. I'll be going one way or another 3 years is just too much to take!!!!!!


----------



## shaggbark

the wife got a job!!! so i am in for next year for sure!!!
rick i hope you are doing well!!!


----------



## BrookyDan

The truck did not show.I have to wait till next year.I would be catching them Waleys friday.:sad: See ya next year.


----------



## trouttime

BrookyDan said:


> The truck did not show.I have to wait till next year.I would be catching them Waleys friday.:sad: See ya next year.


I was thinking the same thing Dan! Instead of catching Walleye this holiday weekend I will be repairing and painting City Hall! :sad: Can't wait until next year! Hope all is well there Wizard!


----------



## FIJI

sitting up here on Kaby Lake....catching walleyes (NO [email protected]#$^$%& pike!!)...







wonder where all the other guys are ????


----------



## BrookyDan

FIJI said:


> sitting up here on Kaby Lake....catching walleyes (NO [email protected]#$^$%& pike!!)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder where all the other guys are ????


Mike your kidding :smile-mad,I would have travel to Kaby with you.
Well next year.


----------



## PaleRider

How was the fishing this year?

We went to Kag this year and only had so so fishing due to the weather but I did catch a Lake Trout.


----------



## BrookyDan

Hey PaleRider
None of the guy's could go this year. We have it booked for next year.Where is KAG?


----------



## PaleRider

Hey Brookydan

We fly out of Nakina, Ont. and drive through White River on our way up. Kag is the lake Leuenbuger Air Service has there lodge at. It's a nice set up and you can find out more about it at his web site. It's a large lake 16X17 miles with LOTS more attached to it. 

Have fun next year!

Russ


----------



## MSUICEMAN

may have to run it by the wife for next year.


----------



## FIJI

mark your calendars now boys.....you dont want to miss this one


----------



## trouttime

FIJI said:


> mark your calendars now boys.....you dont want to miss this one


Calendar is marked Mike!!! :woohoo1:


----------



## shaggbark

trouttime said:


> Calendar is marked Mike!!! :woohoo1:


have mine marked as well,:yikes: will make the trip this year for sure!!

mark


----------



## shaggbark

BrookyDan said:


> Hey PaleRider
> None of the guy's could go this year. We have it booked for next year.Where is KAG?


hey there wall-eye master what are the dates again???


----------



## FIJI

June 30 to July 7, 2012 ??


----------



## MSUICEMAN

Need to get my wife a job... If that happens soon, I'll probably be in on something like this.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## BrookyDan

We have 6 guys and gals going so far.
Dave and Sharron Strong
Dan and Jo-Ann Beals
Rick Hoge and Mark Walker
The Dates are Fly in June 22 2012
Fly out June 29 2012


----------



## catfishhoge

Looking forward to it for sure! A week early this time but I think it will be fine! Maybe we should start a new thread for 2012.


----------



## FIJI

just curious, why a week early?


----------



## catfishhoge

Mike, it is a schedualing issue for most of us who are going. Not able to make it on the usual week.


----------



## FIJI

no problem.

I wonder if we get another party of 10 do we still have a name pulled for a freebie trip ??

Sean makes #8 already


----------



## BrookyDan

I don't know,but I will ask Donna.
Good to here from ya
The wizzard


----------



## shaggbark

hey wizard how many days????
:yikes::fish2:


----------



## BrookyDan

182 Days
4381 Hours
262895 Minutes
15773757 Seconds


----------



## trouttime

BrookyDan said:


> 182 Days
> 4381 Hours
> 262895 Minutes
> 15773757 Seconds


Dan, you the Man!!! Happy Holidays All!!!!!!


----------



## trouttime

FIJI said:


> no problem.
> 
> I wonder if we get another party of 10 do we still have a name pulled for a freebie trip ??
> 
> Sean makes #8 already


Yup, add me to the list Dan! 8 sounds great, two more and ! might go for free!!!!


----------



## BrookyDan

Sean and Mike
I got an E_Mail from Donna.
Good to hear from you. Hope things are good. We are all great. Just about ready for xmas. 
Great news that you have 8 for 2012. You would get a freebie if you book for 10 but we have no other open cabins. If we have a cancelation I will email you first.
have a great holiday season. See you in Traverse City.
Gramma!!!!
The Wizzard


----------



## lb71fish

Do I make the ninth person?
Larry


----------



## BrookyDan

lb71fish said:


> Do I make the ninth person?
> Larry


Good to here from you,"The Pike Man" :lol:
You can be on the waiting list. Kaby only has room for 8.
The old boy


----------



## shaggbark

well i think i have the Kaby curse, all i can think about is mike catching his favorite fish PIKE!!!!!!!
oh and to rick this year the wall-eye prize will be going to me!!!!!!!!


----------



## trouttime

shaggbark said:


> well i think i have the Kaby curse, all i can think about is mike catching his favorite fish PIKE!!!!!!!


Hey Mark,
I bought this huge bottle of "Pike Juice", you dunk your lures in it to attract Pike! We will have to hose down all of Mikes Hot-n-Tots when he is not looking!!!! :evilsmile


----------



## shaggbark

trouttime said:


> Hey Mark,
> I bought this huge bottle of "Pike Juice", you dunk your lures in it to attract Pike! We will have to hose down all of Mikes Hot-n-Tots when he is not looking!!!! :evilsmile


sounds like a plan shawn!!!!:lol:


----------



## trouttime

Hey Guys,
I spoke with Donna and Kenny at the Ultimate Fishing Show. We are all set, they both send their regards, and are looking forward to our return!


----------



## shaggbark

you know the last time i seen you guys i was a rookie, this year it is GAME ON!!!!!!!!
A NEW WALL-EYE MASTER WILL BE CROWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FIJI

don' neeeed no stinkin' *PIKE*


----------

